# Does anyone else here have a Nintendo DS Lite?



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought one of these (it arrived today - yay!).











I bought it so I could play the Brain Age games to try to slow down the, um, withering...

However, I have never used one of these before, nor any Nintendo or any other <_insert gizmo manufacturer here_> product _ever_. I think the last 'video' type game I played was one of those quarter-fed table type DonkeyKong games in Berkeley, Ca in 1982!! And OMG that was a loooooong time ago! (Oh, wait, I think there was a Galactica or Galaxia, or something like that in Santa Cruz during the summer of '89, or something like that. *sigh* But I digress.) My point is the video/techno age passed me by a very, very long time ago. So I'm pretty lost when it comes to this sort of thing.

So, I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to what games, or even internet boards such as this one, that they could recommend to a totally loooow-tech Nintendo DS newbie like me.

I did order both the brain age games (v. #1 & 2). And I do like mental type puzzles; I've never met a Sudoku (in DT format) I couldn't beat, but I'm awful at crosswords.

Any advice/recommendations would be very much welcome!

Thanx a bunch,
Xia


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have a DS, but I have all the gameboys before that. I opted for a nintendo wii rather than a ds. Still i use my aunts to play brainage. its easy to use. My mom wants a ds to use brain age too! I hinted it to family now we are pitching in for her birthday gift


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I don't have a DS, but I have all the gameboys before that. I opted for a nintendo wii rather than a ds. Still i use my aunts to play brainage. its easy to use. My mom wants a ds to use brain age too! I hinted it to family now we are pitching in for her birthday gift


Hi, V_A,
So was I correct in concluding that the only hand held device the brain age could only be played is the DS?


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

I must confess.... I have been known to "borrow" a DS every now and them from one of my DDs to play brain age (We just have brain age 1). It is a lot of fun, but there is a bit of a learning curve to get the hang of it. It remember your mental age each time and customizes the activities. Be aware of playing while in the waiting room of say, the doctors office because you will get funny glances as you scream "Blue", "red", or "yellow" at the screen  . If you search Amazon there are HUNDREDS of games for the DS, including several brain teaser type (however many are geared toward younger children). 

Have fun!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> I must confess.... I have been known to "borrow" a DS every now and them from one of my DDs to play brain age (We just have brain age 1). It is a lot of fun, but there is a bit of a learning curve to get the hang of it. It remember your mental age each time and customizes the activities. *Be aware of playing while in the waiting room of say, the doctors office because you will get funny glances as you scream "Blue", "red", or "yellow" at the screen *. If you search Amazon there are HUNDREDS of games for the DS, including several brain teaser type (however many are geared toward younger children).
> 
> Have fun!


Oh, my, Mom2AEB! You gave me such a hilarious snort of unexpected laughter with the part of your post I bolded above!! My unanticipated outburst of laughter severely startled my poor unsuspecting snoozing husband - and he is in bed upstairs asleep, one full story above me!

Okay, so aside from that hysterical mental image you just gave me (thank you! I don't laugh that often, but I sure do appreciate it when it does happen! )... why would you scream at the device? Just b'cuz you yourself just happen to get that into it? Or am I (oh, no!) supposed to _*talk*_ to this thing?!

BTW, I haven't even opened it yet. It's sitting over there all plastic-wrapped in its original box. Mocking me. Yeah, sure, it's probably more scared of me than I am of it ... but ... I could be wrong about that ..... 

Warm Regards,
Xia


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Xia said:


> Or am I (oh, no!) supposed to _*talk*_ to this thing?!


There is a section where you are supposed to talk to it. IIRC, say the color displayed, not the word. I also seem to recall that you could skip that section if you were in a public place. At least with BA 1. I haven't tried the other DS versions. DH and I rented the Wii version, that was kinda fun. Especially when we had to work together.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm coveting the crimson/black DS Lite.  DH is saying no, because then he'd never see me.  Guess I'll have to start spending less time on kindleboards.  Yeah, right


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've had my DS shortly after they came out. The first handheld I bought as an adult was the GBA and have moved up from there. There are many great games for adults in pretty much all genres...some have objectives, mindless play for a stressful day, brain honing, etc. If you like puzzles, this is one fantastic game...











Also for Sudoku, this is the best one that I've found...











I have the NYT and USA Today Crossword games but don't really play with them much...I prefer the newspaper versions 

There are also plenty of puzzle type games that also get the brain working, not mental puzzles but fun with an objective like Puzzle Quest...











And finally, there are plenty of "card" type games as well...the list goes on *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm coveting the crimson/black DS Lite. DH is saying no, because then he'd never see me. Guess I'll have to start spending less time on kindleboards. Yeah, right


Grandson #2 has the crimson/black and I tried to figure out a way it could *accidently* end up in my suitcase last week!! 

I have been thinking about getting one for my mom who really needs something to do that will make her think. She likes playing games on the computer, but only games that require no thinking! I would love to have one myself, but between reading and KB and life... well, I don't think I need anything else to do right now!!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I have had my DS for a couple of years now, and my favorites are the puzzle / brain games and the "time wasters". I have purchased several action or "in depth" games, but I've discovered that if I want that, I prefer the larger screen and options of a PC or game console. So, recommendations...

*Puzzle games:*
Professor Layton - excellent game, HIGHLY recommended, lots of puzzles and brain benders, nifty art work and a fun story line
Picross - AWESOME game, tons of puzzles and it has totally spoiled me with how easy it is to mark the squares - I don't want to play my paper versions anymore! haha.
Neves - tanagrams you can do any time, any place, what's not to like? 
Prism - use mirrors and prisms to get the right colored light beams to the little colored critters, puzzles get progressively harder as you go
Big Brain Academy - I ended up liking this better than either Brain Age game, because the mini games were more fun. Not that I don't LIKE math and colors and such, but it just had more variety than Brain Age.

*"Time Waster" games:*
Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir - a hidden object game in the best series ever, wrote my first ever Amazon review for this one!
- I also just got Ancient Ruins and Mystery P.I., two more hidden object games - fun but not as good as MCF: MillionHeir, which I have played through 3 times already!
Puzzle Quest - uses a "bejeweled" like matching game as the basis for fighting monsters and casting spells, a great combo of a matching game and leveling up / gaining loot / saving the world
Jewel Quest / Cradle of Rome / 7 Wonders - three of the many "matching" games out there, these are pretty much exact copies of the PC versions
Meteos: Disney Magic - I had the regular version of Meteos, and this one is MUCH more fun - you can slide the colored blocks in all directions instead of just up and down, and there are lots of unlockable items here, plus you get to play Disney-themed screens!
Cooking Mama - a light-hearted little game where you are using the DS touch screen to perform various "cooking" actions to make your recipes (cut, stir, roll, sift...), with lots of unlockable recipes as you go

*Not recommended:*
Sudoku Gridmaster - I had this one, sold it back to GameStop though - I love Sudoku, but really prefer pencil and paper, there were too many "clicks" involved in the harder puzzles where you need notes to continue. I have not tried the other Sudoku DS games out there, because of this, maybe some are better?

Hope these suggestions help, and enjoy your new DS!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

BrainAge comes with a sudoku game. As much as I love the DS, i have to admit that brainage has issues recognizing my handwriting. (my handwriting includes a lot of swirls and curves.) Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a DS Lite.... It was my constant companion until I got my iPhone... Now it is lonely and neglected.

I also recommend Professor Layton, it is a fabulous puzzle game. Two more I love are:


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Xia said:


> Or am I (oh, no!) supposed to _*talk*_ to this thing?!


Yes, there is a built in microphone on the DS and you are supposed to "talk" to it, but I um ... kinda get a little excitied 
After you play the color recognition game, it will totally make sense! (It will display Yellow and you have to read the word that is written, not the color of the letters. Kinda tricky at first, and it goes faster each time you play.

Keep us updated!

PS, glad you got a good laugh


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. the color game...have embarrassing moments with that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, thanks for all the good game recs, everybody!  Guess I'm going to have to start separate Kindle and DS funds...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I love my DS Lite...as every good geek girl should 

Games I would recomment:

Hotel Dusk:  Room 215....remember choose your own adventure books?  This is essentially that, a cool interactive mystery novel where your actions and choice of words impact the story

Anything in the My Coach series.  I've used the vocab one, and I'm currently using the Spanish one to help me brush up on my Spanish skills for work.

Brain Age and Brain Age 2....Simply put, these rock.

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and FF A2....if you're a fan of the Final Fantasy series like I am, or even war tactics games, these are a fun way to pass the time.

Cooking Mama...yes this game is silly but it is sort of fun, and very interactive.

Professor Layton and the Curious Village...already recommended, and justly so.

And I'm a big nerd and I just like playing video games anyway...so classic nintendo games like Super Mario Bros. make me smile.

Enjoy your DS!!!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I have one and we bought my son one for Christmas.  He turns 5 next week and is a WIZ at pretty much anything computer/electronic.  He's a gamer at heart like his Mom and Dad.  LoL  Thank goodness he also shares our love for books.

I'm glad I popped onto your thread.  The games the PP listed look like fun.  I'm gonna add them to my wish list now.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been debating getting one. All of my kids have them and really enjoy them.

My son has vision problems and his opthamologist actually recommended that he use it. So he plays for at least an hour each day. He has to wear a patch over one eye (his good eye). He has Flash Focus that he really enjoys and it has helped with his eyesight.

I have Sudoku on my ipod and my cell phone. If I could figure a way to put it on Edgar, I probably would


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the difference between a "Lite" and a regular DS?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

DS Lite is a bit smaller than the original DS and available in more colors.

Here's a photo comparison: (lite is in front. original Ds in back)









Photo from joystiq


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Is the plain ole DS even available anymore?  All I ever see are the DS Lites.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

no...Its been over a year since I've seen a old DS. I think you get them used at game stores like gamestop for a bit cheaper.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*There's always eBay too.*


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't seen an old DS in forever..other than eBay and used at Gamestop....I love my DS Lite.  Have you guys seen the new DSi that is coming out/came out?  You can download games directly to it, it has a camera built in and a larger screen...the only thing I don't like about it is I don't think you can use Gameboy Advance cartridges in it like you can with the DS and DS Lite.  But other than that its pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like my gameboy advance games. lol. I gotta check out the dsi. I haven't heard of it, but i am not as current with games as i was in high school. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I own a DS Lite, my son owns a DS (old version).  He broke his about a year after I got it.  I called Nintendo and they said they only covered it for a year but would replace it with a DS Lite or the original for $75.00.  Nintendo still has them...you might want to call them.  BTW I replaced his with the old version...just seemed more sturdy.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I like my gameboy advance games. lol. I gotta check out the dsi. I haven't heard of it, but i am not as current with games as i was in high school. thanks for the heads up


No problem  My brain is a weird, ADD addled hybrid of technobabble and literary quotes. If I'm not playing with a new gadget I'm curled up with a new book


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> I haven't seen an old DS in forever..other than eBay and used at Gamestop....I love my DS Lite. Have you guys seen the new DSi that is coming out/came out? You can download games directly to it, it has a camera built in and a larger screen...the only thing I don't like about it is I don't think you can use Gameboy Advance cartridges in it like you can with the DS and DS Lite. But other than that its pretty sweet looking.


*I heard of it and I think for once I'm not going to upgrade...I have quite a few GBA games that I'd like to play *


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

My husband has one. I even skinned it for him! He plays *Brain Age* all the time. I even got him hooked on the Sudoko games. He also likes *Animal Crossing*. Silly, time wasting thing.....but he enjoys it. I have a PSP and we play *LEGO Indiana Jones* together. It's just like the movie. Have some fun with yours!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> Have you guys seen the new DSi that is coming out/came out? You can download games directly to it, it has a camera built in and a larger screen...the only thing I don't like about it is I don't think you can use Gameboy Advance cartridges in it like you can with the DS and DS Lite. But other than that its pretty sweet looking.


I'm not going to upgrade, as we have the DS Lite version, and we love it. The reason for not upgrading is, we discovered the "homebrew" cards last summer. (I got an R4, you can Google for it if interested)

Basically, it's a DS game cartridge that has a micro SD card slot in it. That micro SD card can be read on the PC, and has its own DS-compatible operating system on it (with the usual folders and files). You can view images (I put our wedding photo on there), read text files (e-books or other), even watch video files if they are formatted properly. There are also communities online that make little programs for it, like a calendar, notepad, or drawing program.

But the big seller for us was the ability to backup our DS games as files, and put them on this thing, and play from there. So all of our games are on one card, no need for carrying around all those travel cases and teeny tiny game cartridges when we go places - all the games are RIGHT THERE. Luckily, we're a couple of computer geeks, but even then the setup to make the backups was a bit of a pain.

And of course, like all things "homemade" on the Internet, this system can be abused - there are places you can go to download other people's game backups (illegally, I assume) and not pay for the game. But we just did our own games, since we have plenty! (and we're not teenagers, we understand that content producers deserve to be paid, too)

However, the new DSi won't allow this to work anymore, most likely because of the potential for abuse (illegal file sharing), even though it's a really handy feature for us law-abiding citizens as well. And I'm too hooked on having all my content in one place to ever switch back. (makes my DS like my Kindle, that way!)


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a light pink DS lite but I don't have any of the brain-challenging games on it. I mostly use it to play Harvest Moon (a farming game, don't knock it until you try it!). But I also have Cooking Mama, Phoenix Wright, and Trauma Center. Love that touch screen!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My son and I both have DS's. One of his games is nintendogs. He's constantly yelling, sit, sit, SIT!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

someone said this site is evil.   now you got me thinking about a Nintendo DS. I have a birthday coming... did you see the announcement for the DSi ? as I have no privious game cards to put in I would not miss that.
Sylvia


----------



## Arlene (Jan 8, 2009)

I am a baby boomer and I love my DS Lite. I prefer short term games like cards, brain teasers. I Touchmaster, Clubhouse, Sudoku. Things like that. I have little patience for the Mario type games. I always take it on vacations, dr office visits, etc. I love to use it just before bed time. It's relaxing and helps me fall asleep.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all VERY MUCH  for your responses!  You've all given me very wonderful advice and recommendations.  I am extremely grateful for every bit.

Thanx much,
Alexia


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I have a light pink DS lite but I don't have any of the brain-challenging games on it. I mostly use it to play Harvest Moon (a farming game, don't knock it until you try it!). But I also have Cooking Mama, Phoenix Wright, and Trauma Center. Love that touch screen!


Hello, Mikuto, My long lost sister twin!
Based on your recommendation, I now have to git me that farmin' game!

In all seriousness - if you recommend it I would definitely be interested!

Best wishes, Mikuto, to you and yours. Your kindness will never be forgotten!

-X-


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Xia, if you like to cook I would pick up Personal Trainer Cooking for the DS. 

It's only 20 dollars, and has a slew of awesome recipes from around the world that it talks you through making. I got my copy yesterday and was amazed at some of the more complicated recipes that I never would have tried myself. It teaches you how to make Coq au Vin, Soufflé, Sushi! Most of the recipes come from Italy and France and China, but there's a ton from places I never would have associated with food, Peru or Austria, for example.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wicked said:


> My husband has one. I even skinned it for him! He plays *Brain Age* all the time. I even got him hooked on the Sudoko games. He also likes *Animal Crossing*. Silly, time wasting thing.....but he enjoys it.


Congrats on getting a DS, Xia! I had the DS and the white DS Lite (loved it so much I had to upgrade!), but finally had to give it all up a couple of years ago when I realized how much time I was on it, being addicted to Nintendogs and Animal Crossing! I was very sad to give it up, but it had to be done, even though I had just discovered Phoenix Wright! If you have lots of time and like dogs (and can pull yourself away from your Kindle), I would recommend Nintendogs as well. It is, as Wicked says, another silly time-wasting thing, but very cute and fun!

I have to stop reading this thread now...I'm about to go into DS withdrawal.

N


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm beginning to regret joining all of you terrible influences around here.    Since I've been here I have clicked buy with one click more times than I can count. Then I had to buy a new strangedog cover for Annabel don't want to risk an injury to my baby, of course that meant I had to go visit decal girl and order a few new skins, and then off to peruse ebay for that wonderful Vera Bradley bowler bag with the perfect Kindle pocket. A new light, a new stand, and now if that wasn't enough I've been persuaded I need a DS lite and about 20 games I won't be be able to live without. Gosh! I really love it here. Keep it up maybe some day I'll learn a little restraint.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

This joint is going to get me in trouble! After reading this thread, I borrowed the DS from my DS (lol at that one!), and borrowed 


> Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir - a hidden object game in the best series ever, wrote my first ever Amazon review for this one!


from a friend-and now I am hooked! 
My dear child may never see his DS again! hee hee


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

If you are looking for something beyond puzzle games (which I must say, are very good on the DS), I suggest Zelda Phantom Hourglass as well as Mario and Luigi Partners in Time.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my DS.  It is in my purse beside Avalon and I play it all the time.  I would recommend Picross too.  As well as Rune Factory one and two--they are an offshoot of the Harvest Moon series.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you too are a DS fan like myself you might check your local Wal-Mart.
Earlier this week I was in good old Wally World and they had lots of $10 DS game.
I purchased a chess game and think I might go back this weekend and pick up another game.
I'm sure everyone likes a bargain like I do.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> If you too are a DS fan like myself you might check your local Wal-Mart.
> Earlier this week I was in good old Wally World and they had lots of $10 DS game.
> I purchased a chess game and think I might go back this weekend and pick up another game.
> I'm sure everyone likes a bargain like I do.


*Speaking of Wally World...they have a game only available at WW and it's a fantastic game. It's called Chibi Robo Patrol Park...

http://chibi-robo.com/launch/*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Old thread I thought I would revive.  I have been thinking about a DS after reading through this several weeks back.  Last week I had lunch with my son and we were talking about the DS.  We decided to go to Toys-R-Us and play around and see what we could find.  I ended up getting one and I have four games now.  I have been looking through this thread and another one that suggests games, and I now have a list of 6 or 7 more to look for.  I may just go ahead and get them from Amazon so I can go through the Boards since they're not getting credit for my book purchases any longer.
Anyway, thanks everyone for all of the great suggestions.  I've been having a blast playing Skip-Bo and Uno and Mario Bros.  Gesh, I need a life.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> Old thread I thought I would revive. I have been thinking about a DS after reading through this several weeks back. Last week I had lunch with my son and we were talking about the DS. We decided to go to Toys-R-Us and play around and see what we could find. I ended up getting one and I have four games now. I have been looking through this thread and another one that suggests games, and I now have a list of 6 or 7 more to look for. I may just go ahead and get them from Amazon so I can go through the Boards since they're not getting credit for my book purchases any longer.
> Anyway, thanks everyone for all of the great suggestions. I've been having a blast playing Skip-Bo and Uno and Mario Bros. Gesh, I need a life.
> deb


You sound like me...uh oh!!! LOL!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL.  Since I got my new job I have been mostly bored to tears.  I love the job, but it is not taking up much of my time.  In my free lance job I worked 10 or more hours a day and almost always was behind.  I've been reading like crazy, cross stitching like crazy, and I even got some yarn and started a baby afgahan.  The DS is definitely helping to pass the time.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> LOL. Since I got my new job I have been mostly bored to tears. I love the job, but it is not taking up much of my time. In my free lance job I worked 10 or more hours a day and almost always was behind. I've been reading like crazy, cross stitching like crazy, and I even got some yarn and started a baby afgahan. The DS is definitely helping to pass the time.
> deb


I wish I knew how to cross stitch. Someday I will learn....someday. Maybe you can make a cozy for your DS...just a thought.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE to cross stitch.  I am working on two pieces for wedding gifts this summer.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to spend a lot more time with my DS and cross-stitch before I found KindleBoards...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> Old thread I thought I would revive. I have been thinking about a DS after reading through this several weeks back. Last week I had lunch with my son and we were talking about the DS. We decided to go to Toys-R-Us and play around and see what we could find. I ended up getting one and I have four games now. I have been looking through this thread and another one that suggests games, and I now have a list of 6 or 7 more to look for. I may just go ahead and get them from Amazon so I can go through the Boards since they're not getting credit for my book purchases any longer.
> Anyway, thanks everyone for all of the great suggestions. I've been having a blast playing Skip-Bo and Uno and Mario Bros. Gesh, I need a life.
> deb


I was wondering about the Skip-Bo game. We used to play that a lot when the kids were younger. I may have to give it a try. I have about 10 games on my wish list and will be purchasing them through the KB link to Amazon as well.

I am a cross-stitcher, too! Haven't had much time for it lately though!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^I have enjoyed the Skip-Bo.  My dad, his wife and my sister have family night twice a week.  I got to join them last week when I was down that way visiting.  I had so much fun.  So when I came across this card game I thought it was the perfect cure.  

What kind of patterns do you like to cross-stitch?  I'm working on two for weddings coming up this summer.  Also a pattern called Mothers Tree for my daughter.  One called A Prince is Born for my youngest grandson.  I won't even mention the others that need to be finished.  Gesh, I need to get off the Boards and get my needle stitching.
deb


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> I used to spend a lot more time with my DS and cross-stitch before I found KindleBoards...


*LOL, same here. I'm actually expecting my pre-order of Magician's Quest sometime this week. I also picked up Scrabble and Broken Sword but haven't played them yet. I have so many games...so little time *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> ^^I have enjoyed the Skip-Bo. My dad, his wife and my sister have family night twice a week. I got to join them last week when I was down that way visiting. I had so much fun. So when I came across this card game I thought it was the perfect cure.
> 
> What kind of patterns do you like to cross-stitch? I'm working on two for weddings coming up this summer. Also a pattern called Mothers Tree for my daughter. One called A Prince is Born for my youngest grandson. I won't even mention the others that need to be finished. Gesh, I need to get off the Boards and get my needle stitching.
> deb


I used to do a lot of Precious Moments patterns. I also like doing custom/personalized items like bookmarks, wedding or birth samplers, etc.

I will have to check out the Skip-Bo for DS.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My partner, Fred, who will be 81 in July, has one of these and he uses it to play Scrabble on line. I am going to get him one of the brain exerciser games for it in July.

patrisha


----------

